# Any chance of putting all related bodybuilding docs/movies in one thread?



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont mind looking for them, but sometimes you find a video that you want to share, think its not on the forum and more than likely it probably somewhere hidden and then its just duplicated creating unwanted duplications. Just thought it would better for organisational purposes, plus just an easy way for people to find those videos.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

shows pro's and inspiration bud


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice one. Many thanks. 

.....although still have to wade thru loads of pages just for the docs.


----------

